# Please critique my 9 month old!



## AwardOK (Dec 4, 2013)

This is my 9 month old bitch, May'Lee (GCH CH Glengowan's C-Quel x BIS CH Morningstar Must Be Dreaming SDHF). She is my first conformation dog, and I would really appreciate your comments!

Thank you! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

She shows promise, but is still too much in the gangly stage to tell for sure. It is also very hard to tell without getting your hands on a dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish I knew enough to say anything constructive.... I'm doing this the first time too. 

I do like how long her neck is though. When she fills out and loses that ridge down her back, I think she's going be lovely.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

We have a forum member with her littermate ;-). My girl and her are related. They both share Chant as their grandfather.

Was she sold as a show dog? She has a nice rear. Nice neck. Looks to have a nice topline with maybe a low tail set. I would like to see a better front on her (but her front feet could go back a little too)

She needs to mature! I would not take the show world to serious right now (do not waste your money). If there is a close show, enter for fun.

Good Luck to you both!!


----------



## AwardOK (Dec 4, 2013)

kfayard said:


> We have a forum member with her littermate ;-). My girl and her are related. They both share Chant as their grandfather.
> 
> Was she sold as a show dog? She has a nice rear. Nice neck. Looks to have a nice topline with maybe a low tail set. I would like to see a better front on her (but her front feet could go back a little too)
> 
> ...


Who has her litter mate?! I would love to see pictures and hear about what they're doing with their golden!

She was sold as a performance dog with the potential to show. So kind of both? I've done obedience before, but the breeders knew I wanted to give conformation a try! They kept the pick female, and they told me she was second in line out of the females.

I appreciate your feedback!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Member is Thalie. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...egistered-name-brainstorming-help-needed.html


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

AwardOK said:


> Who has her litter mate?! I would love to see pictures and hear about what they're doing with their golden!
> 
> She was sold as a performance dog with the potential to show. So kind of both? I've done obedience before, but the breeders knew I wanted to give conformation a try! They kept the pick female, and they told me she was second in line out of the females.
> 
> ...


It's a small world  I have May'Lee's littermate, Magic May'ker, call name Col. She is learning to be a good little sister to a Lab and another Golden. She's been taking basic manners and obedience classes, is enrolled in the Golden Lifetime Study (had her intial appointment last Tuesday), and maybe will do Rally-O someday. I put on her K9-data even though she is on limited registration. She had her first heat starting on November 1, will be spayed mid-February and here is a picture of her about 3 weeks ago (pardon the lack of stack, the pic was taken on the fly and anyway I don't know how to present a dog properly).



ETA : Is May'Lee Yellow Girl ?


----------



## AwardOK (Dec 4, 2013)

Thalie said:


> It's a small world  I have May'Lee's littermate, Magic May'ker, call name Col. She is learning to be a good little sister to a Lab and another Golden. She's been taking basic manners and obedience classes, is enrolled in the Golden Lifetime Study (had her intial appointment last Tuesday), and maybe will do Rally-O someday. I put on her K9-data even though she is on limited registration. She had her first heat starting on November 1, will be spayed mid-February and here is a picture of her about 3 weeks ago (pardon the lack of stack, the pic was taken on the fly and anyway I don't know how to present a dog properly).
> 
> 
> 
> ETA : Is May'Lee Yellow Girl ?


Your Col is a BEAUTIFUL girl! I love the name you picked out! That's great that you are working with her! You should definitely do rally! I did rally with my old golden, and it's fun! Which ribbon color was Col? I think we might have met-- right as we were leaving, you and your husband got there to pick up Col??

Yes, May'Lee is yellow girl! She passed her CGC in October, and in 2014 I hope to do conformation and rally novice.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for the compliment. May'Lee is a lovely pup also but they all are in my eyes so I cannot help you much with conformation pointers. 

Congrats on her getting her CGC already, you must be a way better trainer than I am. We still have a way to go before Col is ready; she stills suffers from excessive greeting disorder with both people and dogs. Working with her is a big word; she is my first one to go through classes and I started more for the socialization aspect than with the idea we were "working". We are going to start rally classes probably in late Spring but it will take us a looooooong time to be ready for the ring if we ever are. It will give us something to do together and give her places to go and people to see.

Col was Green Girl and we did indeed meet when you and your parents picked up May'Lee. We were just visiting Col. She stayed at the breeders' three more weeks after that; we wanted to be off school to have time for her and make sure the integration with the 2 other girls was as smooth as possible.

Good luck with your conformation and rally training. I'd love to keep in touch and follow her (and your) accomplishments. If I am not mistaken, one of the boys already went in the conformation ring at the Nationals in Wichita Falls (no idea of the results).


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

I know nothing but both dogs are gorgeous and I would love either!


----------

